# Back Workout, Trap exercises.



## TJones (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 


Looking to find a good back workout. Upper, lower, all the above. 

I am also curious to know what some people do for their traps. I know that shrugs are the #1 go to. I wanted to know a good mix up to really help get them bigger.



Thanks, 

TJ


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2016)

Traps will grow crazy from farmer walks, shrugs and heavy ass rack pulls. Rack pulls really allow u to keep the upper back tight because the shorter range of motion

For the entire back just hit all exercises man. Rows and pulldowns with bars and dB's. My favorite back exercise is old school tbar. No gay machine tbar though. I'm talking with a barbell and v handle. Pyramid up by plates until u can only get like 4 to 5 reps. Then go all the way back down. Go heavy as **** on all lifts. Hit all rep ranges. 

The back is so strong so cheat reps and breaking form is fine to get some extra work in.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 9, 2016)

Deadlift. 

Done.


----------



## Milo (Jul 9, 2016)

Deadlift, TBar rows (real ones as Ecks said), and Yates rows.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 9, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Deadlift.
> 
> Done.



Stop. Deadlift does hit the back well but just dead lifting isn't gonna give u the best back possible. You need to hit the back at so many different angles to make all the muscles grow.


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 9, 2016)

seriously, for your traps, grab two heavy as f%$k Dbs and shrug the hell outta yourself, I weigh 85kg and I grab two 50kg Dbs and hit my traps with 4 sets of 8. Arnold press is good too and behind the back BB shrugs will help too, definitely do farmers carries as well. for your back, like the guys have said Tbar is great, I agree too that its gotta be done old school. cable rows, pull downs, single arm rows, are a must. basicly throw everything you can at it. get plenty of sleep and eat clean


----------



## Fruity (Jul 9, 2016)

Milo said:


> Deadlift, TBar rows (real ones as Ecks said), and Yates rows.



Are Yates row better than Bent over rows for the back? 

I was doing Yates once in the Gym and a personal trainer came over to me and said I'm doing it completely wrong and that he couldn't watch me do them any more, and that my legs and body should be closer to a 90 degrees angle, basically saying my body should be horizontaly parallel to the ground. 


Yates rows always seemed more natural and less risky to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2016)

Frequency imo is more important than the what.  Traps can take a beating several times per week.  My traps grew like weeks when I did a high frequency deadlift cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Stop. Deadlift does hit the back well but just dead lifting isn't gonna give u the best back possible. You need to hit the back at so many different angles to make all the muscles grow.



Back yes but he asked traps somewhat specifically.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Traps will grow crazy from farmer walks, shrugs and heavy ass rack pulls. Rack pulls really allow u to keep the upper back tight because the shorter range of motion
> 
> For the entire back just hit all exercises man. Rows and pulldowns with bars and dB's. My favorite back exercise is old school tbar. No gay machine tbar though. I'm talking with a barbell and v handle. Pyramid up by plates until u can only get like 4 to 5 reps. Then go all the way back down. Go heavy as **** on all lifts. Hit all rep ranges.
> 
> The back is so strong so cheat reps and breaking form is fine to get some extra work in.


Enough said!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Stop. Deadlift does hit the back well but just dead lifting isn't gonna give u the best back possible. You need to hit the back at so many different angles to make all the muscles grow.


I should've clarified that I was talking about trap growth. I stopped any and all extra trap work when I started training SFB because they were starting to look weird.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 9, 2016)

Hmmmmm hello mr TJ-owens;
There's room for only one TJ-uice on this forum


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 10, 2016)

"Everybody wants to be a bodybuilder but no one wants to lift heavy ass weights"

Deadlift 
Bent over rows, wide and closed grip 
Lat pull downs, wide and closed grip and revered 
Behind the back shrugs on smith rack cause I have a huge ass
Standing upright rows for traps
Regular front shrugs 
Lots of super sets 
Db bent over rows 
Hyper extensions
Good mornings

Always mix up reps and times between sets. Shock the muscle into growth.
In other words don't lift like a bitchhhh.
Don't always need good form cheating is ok


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 10, 2016)

quick question here: So what would be the most effective for back, pull ups or lat pull downs?

-Also about dead lifting, what would be an ideal jump in weight? I'm at 5'5 / 125lbs. On a Pr of 250. My jump in weight usually is at 150, 200, 240 then 250. Any suggestions?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2016)

thisisfromwork said:


> quick question here: So what would be the most effective for back, pull ups or lat pull downs?
> 
> -Also about dead lifting, what would be an ideal jump in weight? I'm at 5'5 / 125lbs. On a Pr of 250. My jump in weight usually is at 150, 200, 240 then 250. Any suggestions?



Why not both exercises?  When I first started lifting every time I walked in the gym my warm up started with a few sets of pullups.  My back is without a doubt my strongest bodypart. Except perhaps for the D. 

Since your deadlift of 250 can be reached so quick a good way to up the volume is thru more warm ups.

5 x 5 at 150
3 x 3 at 200
1 x 3 at 220 

In fact if 250 is max effort I would do that 220 for 6 or 7 sets of 3 and move on.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why not both exercises?  When I first started lifting every time I walked in the gym my warm up started with a few sets of pullups.  My back is without a doubt my strongest bodypart. Except perhaps for the D.
> 
> Since your deadlift of 250 can be reached so quick a good way to up the volume is thru more warm ups.
> 
> ...



I'm just worried that I might not reach the 220 mark if I do that many.  I only do 1x4 at 150 || 1x4 at 200 || 1x4(3) at 220 and 1x2(1) at 250.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 11, 2016)

thisisfromwork said:


> I'm just worried that I might not reach the 220 mark if I do that many.  I only do 1x4 at 150 || 1x4 at 200 || 1x4(3) at 220 and 1x2(1) at 250.


So what? You wanna get bigger and stronger or not?


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 11, 2016)

Db Reverse flys


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> So what? You wanna get bigger and stronger or not?



Putting it that way... Yeah, gonna give that a go on my next session. Thanks


----------

